# Miranda Kerr - The David Jones Spring/Summer season launch held at the Hordern Pavilion, Sydney 04.08.2009 x19



## Tokko (4 Aug. 2009)

​


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Aug. 2009)

:thx:


----------



## Buterfly (6 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für den sexy Catwalk


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die schöne Miranda


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Dez. 2009)

*Sehr schöne Bilder von Miranda*


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2012)

Miranda ist umwerfend


----------

